# TT Stance thread



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

*delete*

Delete


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

Now









Then


----------



## BrandonSS (Nov 23, 2005)

:sly: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...T-s-Aggressive-Wheel-Setups&highlight=slammed


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

BrandonSS said:


> :sly: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...T-s-Aggressive-Wheel-Setups&highlight=slammed


saw this thread a while ago but then noticed it was really far back in the pages and couldnt find it


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

There's a search for a reason


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

Neb said:


> There's a search for a reason


i would have found it if it were called the TT stance thread!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

:banghead:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Nice car though! :thumbup:


----------

